# Why Is There No Excitement Here About The MCAT Result This Year?



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

i remember last year a lot of people were eagerly sharing their marks on this forum...has the result been so bad this year?....also... there is no such excitement on other media as well....people seem so disappointed.... or its just too early?


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Maybe the last year batch was just too passionate about this whole thing?


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

nidarasul said:


> Maybe the last year batch was just too passionate about this whole thing?


Heeey! I'm passionate too! It must count a little, at least.



Natelie said:


> i remember last year a lot of people were eagerly sharing their marks on this forum...has the result been so bad this year?....also... there is no such excitement on other media as well....people seem so disappointed.... or its just too early?


It's too early. 

And don't I seem excited?


---I just realised you guys are talking about the MCAT result and not admissions in general. Sorry for crashing this thread.---


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

I guess the result this year was really bad.....


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

Skandril said:


> I guess the result this year was really bad.....


if its so ...the merit must reduce! And I guess it shall reduce cz last year out of almost 44000 students about 20000 got 60% above in MCAT but this year same number of students got above 60% but out of about 47000 students!


----------



## DrDee (Aug 2, 2014)

Natelie said:


> if its so ...the merit must reduce! And I guess it shall reduce cz last year out of almost 44000 students about 20000 got 60% above in MCAT but this year same number of students got above 60% but out of about 47000 students!


Remember my young padawan, the merit never decreases. NEVER!


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

actually 19000-ish something got above 60%. Merit might decrease again this year....


----------



## Dr. Bhai Jan (May 7, 2015)

DrDee said:


> Remember my young padawan, the merit never decreases. NEVER!


I think it decreased last year as well.

- - - Updated - - -



Natelie said:


> i remember last year a lot of people were eagerly sharing their marks on this forum...has the result been so bad this year?....also... there is no such excitement on other media as well....people seem so disappointed.... or its just too early?


I'd go with the answer that the results were not so good this year maybe?


----------



## Khizer Azeem (Aug 13, 2015)

Hope it goes down. I got 956 in MCAT, but my metric and fsc score is awful so my aggregate comes out to be 85.0 ;_;


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

DrDee said:


> Remember my young padawan, the merit never decreases. NEVER!


It will!

- - - Updated - - -



Khizer Azeem said:


> Hope it goes down. I got 956 in MCAT, but my metric and fsc score is awful so my aggregate comes out to be 85.0 ;_;


Omg how could they be so awful to get u an aggregate of only 85 even with 956.......:!:...even my aggregate is more than this with only 905 marks in MCAT ......sounds strange:?


----------



## Khizer Azeem (Aug 13, 2015)

Natelie said:


> It will!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


My metric score is 842 and Fsc score is 922 (federal board result has been announced) ;_; I didn't take studies seriously back in metric and 1st year.

- -


----------



## Bhatti1 (Sep 7, 2015)

Merit will definitely be down this year. Look at the marks of toppers. Last year 3rd position holder had 1070 marks while this year marks are 1059! Moreover roznama dunya, one of the most reputed news sounce of Pakistan says that expected last merit for public sector medical colleges (Mbbs+dental) will be above 84.10%.


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

I hope so but u cant say if it will go up or down however last year merit came down


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

I got 920 in Mcat


----------



## Phantom (Sep 7, 2015)

Is there any A'level student who got more than 950 ??
Isn't mcat totally an irrational stuff for A'level students??:grin:


----------



## Phantom (Sep 7, 2015)

I got 956 but was expecting more ensive:


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

Phantom said:


> I got 956 but was expecting more ensive:


Don't be ungrateful  ........really gud score!:thumbsup:


----------



## Khizer Azeem (Aug 13, 2015)

MCAT really wasn't very hard. The only problem was time, which I couldn't manage properly and ended up rushing a few physics questions(7 wrong in physics). I'm sure I would've scored better if I had managed the time properly. I do have a refugee certificate, so I'm not much worried as I got another shot in Kashmir's MCAT.


----------



## Bhatti1 (Sep 7, 2015)

How can u apply for both Kashmir and Punjab MCATs. What is your domicile.


----------



## Phantom (Sep 7, 2015)

Thanks Natelie!!!
Actually I always had a good record...I got 7a* and 1a in o'levels and then got good grades in my A'levels,, so everyone was actually expecting more from me..my relatives,my friends


----------



## Khizer Azeem (Aug 13, 2015)

Bhatti1 said:


> How can u apply for both Kashmir and Punjab MCATs. What is your domicile.


I have punjab's domicile. But I have refugee's certificate aswell(of 1947). Refugee's have a reserved quota (similar to backward area quota in punjab) in medical colleges of punjab. We're basically given a privilege of being eligible to apply on that quota. Its merit is like 85.5.


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

Bhatti1 said:


> How can u apply for both Kashmir and Punjab MCATs. What is your domicile.


Yes they can!

- - - Updated - - -



Khizer Azeem said:


> MCAT really wasn't very hard. The only problem was time, which I couldn't manage properly and ended up rushing a few physics questions(7 wrong in physics). I'm sure I would've scored better if I had managed the time properly. I do have a refugee certificate, so I'm not much worried as I got another shot in Kashmir's MCAT.


Well everyone has their own issues.....for me time was no prob...negative marking made it worst


----------



## Phantom (Sep 7, 2015)

For me syllabus of Mcat which was totally from fsc was a big problem :grin:
Why does not the government or ones who have authority over all this admission stuff, straightforwardly say that they don't want any A'level students here in Govt. medical colleges


----------



## Phantom (Sep 7, 2015)

In 2013 96% were fsc students and only 4% were from A'levels who got admission on basis of open merit...so see it's absolutely unfair


----------



## Bhatti1 (Sep 7, 2015)

Natelie said:


> Bhatti1 said:
> 
> 
> > How can u apply for both Kashmir and Punjab MCATs. What is your domicile.
> ...


You are absolutely correct Natelie. Negative marking was a major problem for me along with time management. To make things worse the examinar gave questions in physics whose answer was only possible for me by using calculator or other wise spend a lot of time in solving it. Chem was not better either. Was he testing air physics or Mathematics???


----------



## Bhatti1 (Sep 7, 2015)

Phantom said:


> In 2013 96% were fsc students and only 4% were from A'levels who got admission on basis of open merit...so see it's absolutely unfair


Your argument does not seem valid to me. Fsc students are much more numerous than those with O or A levels. I think its 95 :5 or even lower! And there were indeed some topics from O & A levels although no question came from them.


----------



## Khizer Azeem (Aug 13, 2015)

Negative marking screwed me over aswell. I got 24 wrong, so if there hadn't been any negative marking, I would've gotten 980  Also, physics sucks ;-;


----------



## sajjadrkhan (Sep 17, 2014)

hi,
my son got 986 in MCAT, he scored 953 in FSC but in matric he only got 649, aggregate is 85.3% praying for a drop in merit, please keep praying for him also. thanks


----------



## AsadShahbaz (Jul 4, 2015)

Yes, I got a 980. I hate uhs for giving out of syllabus things. I also dislike this entire bias against us O/A level students. Medical system in Pakistan is making its utmost effort to prevent people aspiring to become doctors from choosing CIE as their board.


----------



## Bhatti1 (Sep 7, 2015)

AsadShahbaz said:


> Yes, I got a 980. I hate uhs for giving out of syllabus things. I also dislike this entire bias against us O/A level students. Medical system in Pakistan is making its utmost effort to prevent people aspiring to become doctors from choosing CIE as their board.


The government should make an integrated curriculum fair for all students.


----------



## AsadShahbaz (Jul 4, 2015)

They probably never will because they will look at their own boards and education system. They wouldn't risk having their matric/fsc kids lose marks by introducing A level syllabus/A level pattern entry test.

- - - Updated - - -



Bhatti1 said:


> Your argument does not seem valid to me. Fsc students are much more numerous than those with O or A levels. I think its 95 :5 or even lower! And there were indeed some topics from O & A levels although no question came from them.


He's right. There really were around 4-5% A level students last year who made it to Government Medical Colleges. This year it'll be even less probably.


----------



## Gaia (Sep 14, 2015)

My aggregate is 83.4, can I get admission in cmh, fmh or lmdc in bds?


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

AsadShahbaz said:


> They probably never will because they will look at their own boards and education system. They wouldn't risk having their matric/fsc kids lose marks by introducing A level syllabus/A level pattern entry test.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


It would only be right if equal number of students appear in A levels and in FSc. If 95% of the students take FSc route and 5% A level route (just talking hypothetically, I don't have actual data) then the entering class at any medical college with 5% A level students is very understandable.
Not that I agree with the current Entrance test, but I don't see why Govt would intervene to support students choosing a foreign system of High School and then wanting to get back into Govt Medical Colleges.

To be fair yes, the test syllabus should be clear and open for all FSc and A level students and it should covers topics that form the prerequisites for MBBS study. Secondly these Entrance tests have too much weightage. They should not count for more then 20% to 25% of overall aggregate. The score of one test on one day should not be almost equal to that of 2 years of hard work and month long tests.


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

escalations said:


> It would only be right if equal number of students appear in A levels and in FSc. If 95% of the students take FSc route and 5% A level route (just talking hypothetically, I don't have actual data) then the entering class at any medical college with 5% A level students is very understandable.
> Not that I agree with the current Entrance test, but I don't see why Govt would intervene to support students choosing a foreign system of High School and then wanting to get back into Govt Medical Colleges.
> 
> To be fair yes, the test syllabus should be clear and open for all FSc and A level students and it should covers topics that form the prerequisites for MBBS study. Secondly these Entrance tests have too much weightage. They should not count for more then 20% to 25% of overall aggregate. The score of one test on one day should not be almost equal to that of 2 years of hard work and month long tests.


i agree with most of the stuff u have said except one point of view of yours......entry test is not a trivial thingy that happens on one day.....it basically is the best possible pattern to judge the actual ability of a student and the clarity of the concepts............because in pak the fsc and matric stuff is mostly cramming! i have a frnd she got 1005 in fsc but could make only 800+ something in entrance test just because she was gud at cramming...so this is the fairest method possible!
all i m saying is that weightage is just the perfect or i think it must be 70% mcat and 30% other .......in this WAY LEVELS students will do a lot better than they do now because 15% of their marks get deducted no matter how hard they try!


----------



## Khizer Azeem (Aug 13, 2015)

Natelie said:


> i agree with most of the stuff u have said except one point of view of yours......entry test is not a trivial thingy that happens on one day.....it basically is the best possible pattern to judge the actual ability of a student and the clarity of the concepts............*because in pak the fsc and matric stuff is mostly cramming!* i have a frnd she got 1005 in fsc but could make only 800+ something in entrance test just because she was gud at cramming...so this is the fairest method possible!
> all i m saying is that weightage is just the perfect or i think it must be 70% mcat and 30% other .......in this WAY LEVELS students will do a lot better than they do now because 15% of their marks get deducted no matter how hard they try!


FINALLY! Somebody who shares my concern. I echo user Natelie's opinion that Metric and FSc. in Pakistan does not judge the aptitude of a student that well, or to put it in a rather blunt manner, don't judge it at all. They only judge how well a student can cram stuff (that's especially for non-federal board, because they have the scheming thing which makes things way too easy). Most people who score well above 900 in FSc. may not even be scoring 880 in MCAT. Why, the same student that ace'd FSc, shouldn't be competent enough to get through MCAT? The only reason that I could think of is that their concepts aren't as clear as they're supposed to be, which is what the MCAT judges. Many of my friends at 950+ (not exaggerating) from Punjab board failed to score even 900 in MCAT, but me and my friend, both at 930s in FSc from federal board scored 950+ in MCAT. So another reason for MCAT is that it acts as an equalizer for different education boards since they don't seem to fall at quite the same level. Same for A levels. Hence MCAT should be obligatory for admission into gov. medical schools of Pakistan.


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

Khizer Azeem said:


> FINALLY! Somebody who shares my concern. I echo user Natelie's opinion that Metric and FSc. in Pakistan does not judge the aptitude of a student that well, or to put it in a rather blunt manner, don't judge it at all. They only judge how well a student can cram stuff (that's especially for non-federal board, because they have the scheming thing which makes things way too easy). Most people who score well above 900 in FSc. may not even be scoring 880 in MCAT. Why, the same student that ace'd FSc, shouldn't be competent enough to get through MCAT? The only reason that I could think of is that their concepts aren't as clear as they're supposed to be, which is what the MCAT judges. Many of my friends at 950+ (not exaggerating) from Punjab board failed to score even 900 in MCAT, but me and my friend, both at 930s in FSc from federal board scored 950+ in MCAT. So another reason for MCAT is that it acts as an equalizer for different education boards since they don't seem to fall at quite the same level. Same for A levels. Hence MCAT should be obligatory for admission into gov. medical schools of Pakistan.


right! Federal board is better in judging concepts than Punjab boards!


----------



## AsadShahbaz (Jul 4, 2015)

I agree with what Natalie and Khizer just stated. But I think we, as prospective doctors, should discuss our education system based on rote learning and cramming. I absolutely despise this system, not because it is.hard for me to rote learn due to belonging to the O/A levels background, but because it's useless! There are people who have no sound concepts But are good at cramming will go on to become doctors and just imagine what they'll do with their patients' lives. I attended kips mcat prep session for two weeks before the mcat and I found people who couldn't even speak to me properly, people so shy, some with zero personal hygiene and grooming. But they were getting 1050+ on each practice full length paper. When I asked a few of them about some questions I wasn't understanding, they said "its on fsc book 2 pg 122 paragraph 3 next to the yellow box on the side" And I was shocked! They remembered each page and lines, I was disheartened as to how I could compete with these people? But I'm happy as the mcat this year had many questions based on concepts and thus I actually got more than those people, a few had similar marks as mine. 
Long story short, our education system needs a revamp. This easy way of cramming should be stopped once and for all to really judge where people stand. Also they should consider a students extra curricular achievements during the admission process. I have hundreds of certificates in debates, science, council works etc but they are useless now as Pakistan completely ignores them and wants just grades.


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

AsadShahbaz said:


> I agree with what Natalie and Khizer just stated. But I think we, as prospective doctors, should discuss our education system based on rote learning and cramming. I absolutely despise this system, not because it is.hard for me to rote learn due to belonging to the O/A levels background, but because it's useless! There are people who have no sound concepts But are good at cramming will go on to become doctors and just imagine what they'll do with their patients' lives. I attended kips mcat prep session for two weeks before the mcat and I found people who couldn't even speak to me properly, people so shy, some with zero personal hygiene and grooming. But they were getting 1050+ on each practice full length paper. When I asked a few of them about some questions I wasn't understanding, they said "its on fsc book 2 pg 122 paragraph 3 next to the yellow box on the side" And I was shocked! They remembered each page and lines, I was disheartened as to how I could compete with these people? But I'm happy as the mcat this year had many questions based on concepts and thus I actually got more than those people, a few had similar marks as mine.
> Long story short, our education system needs a revamp. This easy way of cramming should be stopped once and for all to really judge where people stand. Also they should consider a students extra curricular achievements during the admission process. I have hundreds of certificates in debates, science, council works etc but they are useless now as Pakistan completely ignores them and wants just grades.


a very valid point.....extra curricular activities......same here...i have got a lot of them too in different categories but its useless atleast in uhs,however some of the private universities do consider them especially sports acheivements but uhs do give a few extra marks to hafiz-e-quran!


----------



## hani883 (Jul 30, 2015)

*Matric*



sajjadrkhan said:


> hi,
> my son got 986 in MCAT, he scored 953 in FSC but in matric he only got 649, aggregate is 85.3% praying for a drop in merit, please keep praying for him also. thanks


kia apkay son kay maric may total marks 1100 hain


----------



## AsadShahbaz (Jul 4, 2015)

Yeah but for government medical colleges, they're useless which is a shame. Grades are just one part of the story.


----------

